# Tire ply



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Took the burb to Les Schwab this morning to have new tires put on. Had 4 ply and now are getting 10 ply. Seriously I did not understand the explaination given for the need for a different, much higher ply. What is a ply anyway? FIL told me we should have 6 ply and why we're getting higher, I don't know. I just know that it's "$566 out the door" (on sale) when I only planned on $400 for all 4.

If I understood correctly from our fast talking sales lady, the higher the ply the more pressure is needed in the tire when towing-but not when you're not towing. Sounds like a pain in the bum to have to add air or whatever before heading out and then releasing it when home and making regular runs. Just another thing to have to do.

Sorry if I am ranting, but I DO NOT like not understanding what is going on and with this whole trailer thing still being new to us (had it for 1 month), i'm going nuts.







Everything that comes up is a new thing to have to figure out. What's worse is that I understand things so much better by seeing-which is hard to work with when we don't have anyone available to show us. Ok, i'm sorry for going on and on.

Back to my original questions...what is a ply and what is it's relation to towing?

Once again, thank you in advance for your information.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Rennerbee, I don't know how the ply's work as far air presure goes but the more ply's in the sidewall the stiffer the ride. All you really need is an LT tire load range D or E (overkill). Before you buy check out WWW.TIRERACK.COM they have alot of good info and do comparison between all makes of tires. I ended up replacing my stock tires with Yokahama because of the rating they gave them and they cost out the door at America's tire store $106.00 apeice. They have around 16000 on them now and show no signs of wear and are queit going down the road. Hope this helps. Kirk


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

The ply rating is the number of layers of steel,nylon.etc that the tire has. the higher the ply rating the higher the load capacity. 10 ply tires are recommended for towing. I have 10 ply's on my burb and they ride fine.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Think of the ply as in toilet paper







! Two ply is better than 1 ply paper as it holds up better under stress shy .

10 ply tires have a lot more load carrying ability than 4 ply but need higher pressure to do it. You should not have to bounce between two different pressures but you may notice a stiffer ride when you are not towing.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

So, CamperAndy, do you use 10-ply?


----------

